

Purely Functional Random-Access Lists - macmac
http://www.eecs.usma.edu/webs/people/okasaki/fpca95.pdf

======
macmac
Some pretty harsh commentary on reddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/h25bz/can_your_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/h25bz/can_your_list_library_do_this/c1s0eju)

------
macmac
Racket implementation <http://dvanhorn.lambda-calcul.us/2011/05/01/list-
challenge/>

